# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well obviously as I`m still at work I`m wearing the same watches I posted 50 minutes ago in the `Friday Thread` 

*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, 3133 23 Jewels, Made in Russia*










*Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063*










However I will be swapping over to this around 1 AM before I start my rounds....

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels*


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

This is off for a service on Monday so last wear before it goes...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Have this on at the mo, but may change when i get up in a few hours


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> This is off for a service on Monday so last wear before it goes...


I love it Stu :heart:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I love it Stu :heart:


I know you do Mach - I just posted it to tease :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I love it Stu :heart:
> ...


_*B*stard!!!*_ :taz:

Right that`s it, I`m off to do my rounds early & have a sulk :bb:


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Blimey - I'm still up! Unusual for me. :yawn:

Off to bed.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Unterwasser Diver










Cheers

Mark


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Gemini for Saturday morning:










Cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Got bronchitis and every time I lie down I cough my lungs out :lol: so awake again :taz:


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

JoT said:


> Got bronchitis and every time I lie down I cough my lungs out :lol: so awake again :taz:


lovely speed master, beautyfull colour and case shape on that one, unusual defined and elegant indeed! get well soon! i've had a sore throat for a week now and coughing a bit too, i think i caught it off my girlfriend, inevitable really, oh well, time for some good old winter stew!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's probably an Omega.










Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It's after midnight...and I'm not wearing a watch...getting ready to hit the hay, actually.

But, I feel like showing off a couple more pics of my RLT 4....simply 'cause I love it so much...



















...so there.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> It's after midnight...and I'm not wearing a watch...getting ready to hit the hay, actually.
> 
> But, I feel like showing off a couple more pics of my RLT 4....simply 'cause I love it so much...
> 
> ...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Strangely enough in spite of my new arrival, I've strapped this on:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT38


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Sinning again


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Something subtle in the G-Shock line for me today, my Stargate! :blink:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Still with the PRS14 until I get into the office a bit later:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Feels like a day to confuse myself so will wear my Tissot T-touch and try to fathom out how to use all the functions............again :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm a sucker for the classics....










Since acquiring the SMP, most of my watches have effectively become redundant. This is such an 'easy' watch to wear.

Rob


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this one today










bowie


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Alas said:


> Feels like a day to confuse myself so will wear my Tissot T-touch and try to fathom out how to use all the functions............again :lol:
> 
> Alasdair


Know the feeling, Alasdair. I have a Tissot 'Twotimer' that I never wear simply because I don't understand all the functions.

Rob


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Feels like a day to confuse myself so will wear my Tissot T-touch and try to fathom out how to use all the functions............again :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Every time I try to set various functions I end up with the time in Jakarta :lol: Getting a bit more used to it now though.

Alasdair


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

artistmike said:


> Something subtle in the G-Shock line for me today, my Stargate! :blink:


Kinnell


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

wearing my beater today......










Have a good weekend.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT19 Carbon 1 of 4


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Jason I think it was seeing pictures of your RLT 19 that made me think about getting a carbon strap for my *Fortis B-42* which I'm wearing again today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool! Glad to help 

Looks great by the way


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Starting with the Sinn, including a new pic on leather


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll be getting used to my new arrival


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just woken up with a hangover (my head feels like :bash: ) and haven't decided which one to wear, but it will be one of these two

_Enzo Mechana EMV_










or

_Orsa Sea Angler_










Rich


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Toshi said:


> _Orsa Sea Angler_


 :wub: :wub:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This Bernex again for now; spent an hour last night cleaning the bracelet, which was pretty bad.... toothbrush and cocktail sticks...










It's an unusual design - (the bracelet), it has a conventional deployant clasp with a sliding ratcheted device, so that you close the deployant, and then slide the ratchet to a snug fit. The quality of the beads of rice is very good, too, on a par with the Omega that I used to have. Nice watch, worth the effort.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Wearing my "desert diver" today:










Have a nice weekend

S!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Have given this an airing today, one of the very few watches that has stayed in my collection for a long time.



















Keith


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

I will join you  . Just arrived:










all the best

Jan


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Still wearin' the Squale like a piggy :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Andy Tims said:


> artistmike said:
> 
> 
> > Something subtle in the G-Shock line for me today, my Stargate! :blink:
> ...


kinnora 

This for me


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Two of my favorite things together










Life could be worse :blink:


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Going blue today.....


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This beauty hasn't seen daylight for awhile:



















Have a good weekend.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This just arrived this morning

Seiko Ventura kinetic


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Decided on this one in the end. It was looking very lonely and made me realise I hadn't worn it for a while










Rich


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Had a rummage in the sock drawer this morning, and pulled out these...










Which was handy. So I put those on and had another rummage and found this again...










Have a nice day all.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Fulminata said:


> Had a rummage in the sock drawer this morning, and pulled out these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I tried it and found these.










There sure as hell was no Doxa! :nono:

Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> Decided on this one in the end. It was looking very lonely and made me realise I hadn't worn it for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich I didn't know you even had that one


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

LeScout for the afternoon:










Cheers


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Decided on this one in the end. It was looking very lonely and made me realise I hadn't worn it for a while
> ...


I know. I'd forgotten myself. :tongue2:

Rich


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, I tried it and found these.










There sure as hell was no Doxa! :nono:

Later,

William

:lol:

Well at least they we clean. And yes, got to get me a proper box to keep my stuff in.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

One of my longest keepers... Rolex GMT2 black/black


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

An old French pseudo divers this afternoon; 'Elves'


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

a better pic:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all;

Saturday is Bathys day,now on my latest homemade strap;










Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I didn't realise any man except my dad and the odd footballer still wore white socks  :lol:

sans watch at the moment, not really in the mood just lately! why do I need to know the time on a Saturday when not working?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Decided to swap over to the RLT for the rest of the afternoon


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I couldn't find any watches in my sock drawer so had a rummage in my watch box and came up with this one :wink2: now wearing it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got up & have put this on....

*Tissot Le Locle, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Heading home soon so popped the 6105 on in preparation for Sunday


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm spending the day with Jenny.....but don't tell the 710


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> I'm spending the day with Jenny.....but don't tell the 710


I suspect she already knows she has some competition.... :wink2:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I am sorry, I didn't realised that we had to show watch and socks, so I actualize my post...

Bertrand


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> I am sorry, I didn't realised that we had to show watch and socks, so I actualize my post...
> 
> Bertrand


Sometimes I worry about the sanity of this forum I really do :wacko: 

Maybe we should ask Roy to start a special Sock Forum :rofl2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> I didn't realise any man except my dad and the odd footballer still wore white socks  :lol:
> 
> sans watch at the moment, not really in the mood just lately! why do I need to know the time on a Saturday when not working?


Yes, I'm old! :wheelchair:










My socks go with my mit, which has my name written all over it. 










Oh, if you are wondering, that's not the middle finger. 

Later,

William


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

tranber70 said:


> I am sorry, I didn't realised that we had to show watch and socks, so I actualize my post...
> 
> Bertrand


That's a little beauty Bertrand. Noticed it before on one of these threads, I think.

Early 70's vintage? Simple, crisp design; understaded elegance.

One would be proud to wear that anywhere. Looks a good fit too. Hard to find in that condition these days.

Obviously well used (a little repair on the bottom?) but well looked after too I'd say.

:wink2:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a miserable cloudy day in Manchester, so thought a quick change to something more cheerful was in order


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thks,

A kind of gamble on the bay, description and pics were very bad, not attractive, Zenith was not mentionned in the title but somewhere in the text, so it went for a very low price.

The most interesting thing for me, is that these mvt and these watches have been produced on both side of the border. As Swiss is mentioned nowhere, I assume this watch come from the BesanÃ§on plant.

Bertrand



Fulminata said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry, I didn't realised that we had to show watch and socks, so I actualize my post...
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Still waiting for someone to pop their hand in their watch draw and find a pair of socks! 

Off out tonight, so poss my 4 (haven't wore it in yonks)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Yup, I even have a pair of Jimmy Buffett socks...

Started the day wearing this...

*RLT-13*










...then swapped over to this...

*Bulova Accutron VX-200*










(but, I'm not wearing the socks...they've gone back in the drawer)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they look like mint socks only for special occasions to me SB! Might be worth something in years to come if you keep them that way  do you still have the packaging?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

pg tips said:


> they look like mint socks only for special occasions to me SB! Might be worth something in years to come if you keep them that way  do you still have the packaging?


I wore 'em once when the house got a bit chilly...the wife and kids laughed at me.

Don't remember when I got them or if there was any packaging...musta been pretty drunk at the time.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realise any man except my dad and the odd footballer still wore white socks  :lol:
> ...


Thats pretty cool, my Grandad had a monogramed hankerchief, but he was never posh enough to own monogramed socks as well.

I may have to empty my sock drawer of watches, and put them back in my watch drawer so i can start a collection of socks....didn't realise so many other members collected them as well....thought i was odd!!! :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Most of them are......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Back from Cumbria and wearing this.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Dress down day at work today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this before coming to work...

*Полйот ОКЕАН `Командирские БМФ` *(Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels










I`m also wearing another watch but you`ll have to wait until midnight to find out what it is :wink2: 

Later, as usual, I`ll swap over to this before starting my rounds...

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Nothing but the best for my big flat floppy feet. imp: :lol:

Later,

William


----------

